# Hamster Winky



## Esterka (Nov 3, 2014)

My little hamster Winky passed away a week ago. It was cancer. I'm very sad, i have mourning after his long and painful passing


----------



## Esterka (Nov 3, 2014)

http://m.ocdn.eu/_m/c735e7633ceb66731ea09e1315b976b3,62,37.jpg

Winky [*]


----------



## ALR (Apr 16, 2014)

Aw I'm really sorry for your loss. Winky was such a cute hamster. RIP little one.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

What a beautiful little chap. So sorry, RIP Winky.


----------



## TeddyTheHamster (Dec 30, 2015)

R.I.P Winky, We will miss you. 
It is a lot of pain when you lose a lovely pet. ;(


----------



## Sophie17 (Feb 16, 2015)

RIP little Winky.


----------



## snickypoo (Jul 16, 2014)

So sorry for the loss of little Winky, such a cute little boy Sleep well Winky xxx


----------

